# yea



## Spanky (Feb 10, 2005)

yea i do but it just don't seem to work


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 10, 2005)

just look at this site and have a look around in the indoor growing section, it tells you everything you need to know. the forum is just a little more advanced than this one. http://www.cannabis.us.com/forum/index.php


----------

